# Shark Attack Off Kihei



## ricoba (Oct 19, 2009)

Just saw this on Drudge and the Honolulu Advertiser

I love to swim in the ocean and it always freaks me out when I hear these stories... 

I am not sharing this to dissuade people from going out in the ocean, because when in HI I always do...but it's always good to remember we humans are only guests when we are out, "where the wild things are".


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 19, 2009)

*Guests Vs Food*

It would be great for the sharks to show some hospitality to their guests  

I think we are more like "food" than guests when we are swimming where the wild things are


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 19, 2009)

Do they have a preference for fat or lean meat??:hysterical: 

Once I find out I'll either drop some pounds or gain some pounds before Kihei in Jan. 

Sterling


----------



## ricoba (Oct 19, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Do they have a preference for fat or lean meat??:hysterical:
> 
> Once I find out I'll either drop some pounds or gain some pounds before Kihei in Jan.
> 
> Sterling



Are you suggesting you may be the "other white meat"?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 20, 2009)

On Maui, we train them to like taxpaying timeshare owners.

-David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2009)

Icarus said:


> On Maui, we train them to like taxpaying timeshare owners.
> 
> -David


And the ones that don't like taxpaying timeshare owners become Maui County Commissioners.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 20, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And the ones that don't like taxpaying timeshare owners become Maui County Commissioners.



Are you comparing Maui Country Commissioners to Sharks!:hysterical:


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 21, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Are you comparing Maui Country Commissioners to Sharks!



Now why are you disrespecting the sharks like that?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2009)

*8 shark at Poipu Beach!*

An eight foot Gray Shark was spotted earlier in the week at Poipu Beach. Beaches were temporarily closed.


http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2009/10/19/breaking_news/doc4add08e3e1495253125309.txt#


----------



## AKE (Oct 21, 2009)

If you want to know where the next shark is going to appear, then just look where / when we are heading to Hawaii... a few years ago the week before we went to Kaanapali, there was a shark attack just off the beach there... we are headed to Kihei this week and guess what, a shark attack there. Go back a few more years and the week after we were at Poipu there was a shark attack at Wreck Beach. Hmmm, maybe we should stick to Florida!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2009)

The real dangerous sharks don't have fins.  

They sell timeshares and with a straight face tell fools what a great investment they are.:hysterical: 


Sterling


----------

